# Add olddrive to new install



## yoohoo2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys. I have done a fresh install of FreeBSD 7.2 on a new computer. My old system (7) started with only one drive and I later added another (/disk2). I fdisk'd entire drive for FreeBSD, then labeled disk and added to fstab. Everything worked fine.

I assumed (mistake) that second drive would have been detected automatically with fresh install. But of course it does not. The second drive shows up in dmesg and fdisk etc. If I'm not mistaken if I go through the same process as when I added drive before fdisk will destroy my data.

Is there anyway I can add this drive without losing everything? I really appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2009)

I take it there is a working file system already on this second drive?  Have you tried just mounting it as is?


----------



## yoohoo2 (Nov 10, 2009)

It was working under freeBSD 7 a few days ago. It doesn't show under df -h. I did try adding it to fstab and mount -a. Error said my mount point /disk2 didn't exist. Thanks for replying.


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the device entry in /dev for this drive?

Yup, /disk2 won't exist - you need to create it first:


```
mkdir /disk2
```


----------



## yoohoo2 (Nov 10, 2009)

```
/dev/ad1s1d     72G     24G     42G    37%    /disk2
```

Thank you very much. I have been banging my head on this for two days. You have saved me alot of recovery.


----------

